# Sibelius in Pro tools midi issue..



## cqd (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi folks..
Have any of ye any experience running Sibelius in PT?..
After losing noteperformer I have them syncing properly, but Sibelius isn't seeing any midi inputs..
They're all inactive in sibelius and nothing's coming through..
I thought having it record enabled in pro tools it would come through, but no joy..
Is it some setting I'm missing?..(I'm fairly new to sibelius)..
Thanks anyway..


----------

